# Eclipse triggers "awe and wonder" response in atheist!!



## ky55 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow!!

http://babylonbee.com/news/atheist-...als-mimicking-sense-awe-wonder-solar-eclipse/


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 21, 2017)

Me too!
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/0e/fa/0e/0efa0e70e5fd03eddf08412eb18e02f8--eclipse-solar-lunar-eclipse.jpg


----------



## ky55 (Aug 21, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Me too!
> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/0e/fa/0e/0efa0e70e5fd03eddf08412eb18e02f8--eclipse-solar-lunar-eclipse.jpg



Very nice!

Is that an actual photo from an eclipse site today?


----------



## 660griz (Aug 22, 2017)

Some folks impress easily.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that an actual photo from an eclipse site today?



Yes it was taken yesterday but the photo was rotated 90 degrees still pretty cool though.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Yes it was taken yesterday but the photo was rotated 90 degrees still pretty cool though.



Oh a "fallen" cross. Not good Richie.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Oh a "fallen" cross. Not good Richie.



Creation is beautiful Bullet wouldn't you agree?


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't think they should have rotated it. It is in the position it should be in as to one who takes up the cross.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Creation is beautiful Bullet wouldn't you agree?



Nature is spectacular.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Creation is beautiful Bullet wouldn't you agree?




I think I'd rather look at the eclipse from the natural perspective like bullet does.

If I had to look at it from a divine creation perspective, it would make me wonder why a god would spend the energy on a spectacle that sells $500 hotel rooms, cardboard glasses, and T-shirts. 

Seems like the energy and effort could have been better spent on cancer patients at St. Jude's and providing food and medical care for the millions of people starving and suffering in misery every day in the world.

*


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

ky55 said:


> I think I'd rather look at the eclipse from the natural perspective like bullet does.
> 
> If I had to look at it from a divine creation perspective, it would make me wonder why a god would spend the energy on a spectacle that sells $500 hotel rooms, cardboard glasses, and T-shirts.
> 
> ...



Interesting perspective ky. On one hand you say how awesome nature is but not cruel. And on the other you tell GOD what you would have done and point out cruel things. When in nature the old and the weak or the diseased are the first to go. Then you say God should not abide by this (his) plan. So its ok if it happens naturally but not ok if its GODS plan?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Interesting perspective ky. On one hand you say how awesome nature is but not cruel. And on the other you tell GOD what you would have done and point out cruel things. When in nature the old and the weak or the diseased are the first to go. Then you say God should not abide by this (his) plan. So its ok if it happens naturally but not ok if its GODS plan?


If god plans everything then KY is supposed to type that. How,,,WHY would you even question gods plan?


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

bullethead said:


> If god plans everything then KY is supposed to type that



True that. That is a possibility. I new you would come around.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> True that. That is a possibility. I new you would come around.



You contradict yourself.
You question gods plan.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Interesting perspective ky. On one hand you say how awesome nature is but not cruel. And on the other you tell GOD what you would have done and point out cruel things. When in nature the old and the weak or the diseased are the first to go. Then you say God should not abide by this (his) plan. So its ok if it happens naturally but not ok if its GODS plan?



Your interpretation of what I said is absurd.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 22, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Your interpretation of what I said is absurd.



Clarify


----------



## ky55 (Aug 22, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Clarify



Go back and read what I said, and then go back and read your interpretation. 
My comments have no hidden meaning. They stand at face value. 
I can't clarify what you imagined.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 25, 2017)

I saw the total eclipse and thought it was amazing. How one makes a religious argument out of that I don't know.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 25, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> I saw the total eclipse and thought it was amazing. How one makes a religious argument out of that I don't know.



Well, we were told years ago it was coming, so it would qualify as a fulfilled prophesy.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 25, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Well, we were told years ago it was coming, so it would qualify as a fulfilled prophesy.



I predict another eclipse for 2045.


----------

